# Tivo Stream (downloaded files) question



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Question for some of the new "stream" users. Once a show/movie is downloaded to the ipad...are the files (show/movie) present in the main "VIDEOS" app on the ipad? or can you only view the downloaded shows/movies using the Tivo App?


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

only visible (and playable) in the Tivo app


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Can they be transferred from the app to the pc via iTunes?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Test said:


> Can they be transferred from the app to the pc via iTunes?


No, it is a closed ecosystem. You can use TiVo desktop or KMTTG to acomplish that if you would like


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I'm assuming the files are encrypted?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Doesn't matter really, since the app wont run on a Jailbroken device and an unhacked iOS wont allow apps to access each other's storage, there is no way to access the files anyway. Plus even if they were unencrypted you can only transfer stuff that's not protected, so it's really no different then TiVoToGo.

Dan


----------



## falken98 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> Doesn't matter really, since the app wont run on a Jailbroken device and an unhacked iOS wont allow apps to access each other's storage, there is no way to access the files anyway. Plus even if they were unencrypted you can only transfer stuff that's not protected, so it's really no different then TiVoToGo.
> 
> Dan


Actually, you can pull the apps stored files from an itunes backup without being jailbroken. Several utilities are out there to help with this.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

falken98 said:


> Actually, you can pull the apps stored files from an itunes backup without being jailbroken. Several utilities are out there to help with this.


Intereting. Someone should try that and see if it lets you access the recordings.

Dan


----------

